# Auckland Electric Vehicle EXPO 2013 - AEVE13



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello EV People


EV Builders, in association with APEV and Unitec, are again hosting the Auckland EV Expo on July 27 at Unitec.

If you are interested in displaying a vehicle, speaking at the event or exhibiting at the event, please get in touch with me Theo Gibson @ 
[email protected]

Info will be updated as it is confirmed.

See http://www.evbuilders.com/expo2013.htm


----------

